# Where to live and what to bring to KL?



## Spondoolees

In a weeks time I will be sitting in a hotel room in Bangsar, KL trying to work out if renting a condo in Gaya or Suasana is the best option.

I am about to start working for a financial services company based in offices at 5 Jalan Bangsar Utama 1, 59000 KL, unless of course someone can recommend a nicer condo block? My budget will be about RM3500 per month

I expect to get something at least 1000sq feet with at least 2 beds, my wife and two kids will join me intermittently during holidays etc, if things go well then permenantly at the start of the next academic year. 

I really would prefer to furnish it myself, so part furnished I think would be best, is there a local Ikea?

I'm starting to pack but I am not sure, with my 30kg luggage allowance, what to concentrate on? I assume a single suit and 5 shirts will be essential but have no knowledge of the cost of purchasing more of these when I arrive, certainly having been to Hong Kong, Bangkok and Delhi I know at these locations tailor made suits and shirts are cheap compared to the UK?

The rest of the case I expect to fill with casual clothes, jeans, shorts, tee shirts etc.

What else is difficult to come by that a Brit would miss? I have already packed Marmite and tea bags!

Many thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## lorgnette

. . . I really would prefer to furnish it myself, so part furnished 

With a family, you might consider a semi detached house (neighbor one side) with small garden or condo with pool

is there a local Ikea?
yes

with my 30kg luggage allowance, what to concentrate on? I assume a single suit and 5 shirts will be essential but have no knowledge of the cost of purchasing 

It depends on your body height/ size and collar sizes. If you are around 5’6”, and 14-18 then you should have no dress shirts issues and brand names are available throughout the many malls. If you are much taller or bigger, then I suggest you bring more dress shirts/ pants extra pair of shoes. 

The rest of the case I expect to fill with casual clothes, jeans, shorts, etc.
Within luggage limits, unless you have favorites, just bring a couple casual wear. Cottons are widely available economically and you might prefer loose local batiks or sarongs with thinner fabrics suitable for house and climate. 

What else is difficult to come by that a Brit would miss? 
What do you like? 
Bovril, Marmite, Vegemite, VH hot chocolate and Horlicks and a wide range of teas and coffee incl local brands are available. Plus we have a wide range of imported ingredients/cured meats etc. with limited space, concentrate on your specialities-vintage aged or stilton cheeses and good old- fashioned snacks endemic in your home town. (e.g., pork pies). 

Malaysia is cosmopolitan in consumer goods, and and you will find stores : International Tesco, Costco, Woolsworth etc followed by the largest Premium Outlet and newest family entertainment park-First Asian Legoland-- have expanded to Malaysia. 

Selamat Datang-Welcome to Malaysia!


----------



## Spondoolees

Thank you for the advice, very helpful.

I have subsequently been told that the location of my residence should be closer to the shopping malls, bars, restaurants etc rather than the office. I'm not sure of specific locations, the tip for a semi detached house is a good one, I suppose it will be down to budget, any idea of what areas close to the above I could get a house for around 3500 Ringit per month?

Aside from malls are there locations where tailor made suits / pants are available? Having travelled a little in Asia I am used to finding back street tailors who can create a suit / shirts over night, I assume the same wild be true in KL?

I can't believe there is a Tesco in KL, is there no where on the planet these guys haven't infiltrated! Good to know tho, thanks.

Should I be concerned about mosquito's, I assume the incidence of malaria is low in KL however will I still need to sleep under a net?

Many thanks for your help, I appreciate the time you have taken to respond to my queries!


----------



## lorgnette

I have subsequently been told that the location of my residence should be closer to the shopping malls, bars, restaurants etc rather than the office. 

I would choose a residence along a convenient route direct to work without diverting into smaller lanes etc. It depends on your mode of commute- probably by car or bus/train. Living closer to malls/restaurants/bars will be costly and noisy with lots of night traffic.

Yes for a family, a semi detached house will be space for toddlers to run about.

Any idea of what areas close to the above I could get a house for around 3500 Ringit per month?
I suggest you map the route you will be taking to work , and search around various locations around a convenient radius. Look for an agent to work for you. An expat trying to negotiate with the local LL is time consuming and lots of running around- is less recommended and hardly worth the ringgits saved in agent's search fees and commission (and avoid potential issues with LL).

Aside from malls are there locations where tailor made suits / pants are available? Having travelled a little in Asia I am used to finding back street tailors who can create a suit / shirts over night, I assume the same wild be true in KL?

It is not true in all Asian countries. Although cheaper, but with a lower scale for selling at low prices to attract customers, most backstreet tailors will have a limited selection in lining fabrics. Comfortable linings cost about 50% of a suit, but the cool effect and sensation will be suitable for the high humidity weather. Unless you prefer a suit that you have to take off outdoors daily, I recommend a good tailor with good lining turnovers. 
A tip- Wear a decent dress shirt with tie on the first day, and observe. Often when your seniors do not use suits you are not required to wear them. 

I believe there is a Tesco in KL, is there no where on the planet these guys haven't infiltrated! Good to know tho, thanks.
There is also a great woolworth in Wellington NZ dazzling shoppers with lots of Christmas Brit traditional goodies inc brandied fruit cakes in September.

Should I be concerned about mosquito's, I assume the incidence of malaria is low in KL however will I still need to sleep under a net?
Malaria is found in jungles e.g., Danum Valley or uncleared forests. If you stay in high concentration built up areas with few foliage, the encounters with mosq are frequent only after rains. However there are victims with blood more juicy than others so if they bother you , take any of these precautions (posted in my other response).

Two hours before sleep with windows and doors closed.

1. buy a huge bottle citronella oil from UK/US/AU where it is popularly available at economical price, spray the room -least sensitive in AC environment
2. Light and burn ( locally available) mosquito coils then leave burning in far corner in case door opens at night (1 coil lasts 7 hrs)
3. Encourage geckos in ceilings as they snack on mosquitoes and other insects
4. Sleep under mosquito nets
5. Do nothing- pests are rampant after rains and on other nights, it is a hit and miss- blood "donation"season
6. Spray Baygon repellent - last option with a toddler 

Note that mosquitoes in foliage survive without blood (unless freely donated) so they will not attack humans.

Enjoy Malaysia


----------



## eryepe

Malaria is low, but dengue is high. That is why the local government spray anti-dengue in a residential neighborhood on a regular basis. Live on high floor apartment/condo may be able to prevent you from mosquitoes.


----------



## veriya

what you have planed is good, come by your self first, find a place to stay for a month, then start looking for a place for your family; and once you are in malaysia, you can get to know which condo is most ideal for you, (closest to your office/ schools for your children)


----------



## kelvin lee

Bangsar is a very nice place to stay with a lot of expat staying in that area. Furthermore, there are two shopping malls in Bangsar itself and with 5 min drive ( provided there is no traffic jam), you can go to MID VALLEY MEGAMALL ( one of the largest mall in Malaysia) for the shopping and leisure. Inside MID VALLEY , you can find all you needs.

By 15 minutes drive, you can go to IKEA and TESCO at Mutiara Damansara.

Go to check it our IPROPERTY and PropertyGuru to search for the property that you want to rent...... i think you will be able to compare more and gather some good info about what you want to rent in that website... ALL THE BEST

There are a few private school in which they provide INTERNATIONAL SYLLABUS for the student , in which their syllabus is the same like those school in UK , USA and etc.


Welcome to Malaysia...


----------



## Spondoolees

That's really helpful, thank you. 

I have been here for 3 days now and although I haven't seen a lot of KL, Bangsar is lovely. 

I expect to be living here for the next 10 months on my own until my family join me permanently however they will be over for a couple of weeks at Christmas and Easter so it would be good to have accommodation that we would all be comfortable in at these times and move to a house perhaps later when they arrive permanently. 

I have arranged via an agent to visit 2 Bangsar condos this week, are there any in Bangsar I should definitely consider (or avoid), I want access to a pool and gym and at least 1000 sq feet of accommodation. 

My only concern is I would like to see a little of the real Malaysia / KL so living and working in Bangsar (I work in an office above Bangsar LRT) may not allow me to do this. Although the positive is the commute would stay small. 

What other areas should I consider, do you think, that have shopping / night life / restaurants in close proximity?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## eryepe

There is not much different with other areas. You can spend time in the weekend to explore more. Unless you are willing to have traffic jam when travel between home and office.


----------



## Spondoolees

Fantastic, found a one bed apartment in a condo in KLCC. Direct with a landlord so cheaper than using an agent, thanks for all your help everyone. Can concentrate on the career now yippeeee!


----------



## Spondoolees

Friends are visiting for Christmas and intend to bring Christmas cake, are they allowed to bring it through customs at KLIA?


----------



## Gaya bangsar

*Help!*

Hi 
Am a foreigner too, looking to rent studio/master around bangsar. How did you manage to hunt for that good deal? Any recommendations much appreciated.
Thanks




Spondoolees said:


> Fantastic, found a one bed apartment in a condo in KLCC. Direct with a landlord so cheaper than using an agent, thanks for all your help everyone. Can concentrate on the career now yippeeee!


----------



## bronko13

I arrived one week ago and i am working for a small company in KLCC. Such a cool city


----------

